# Mayones vs Daemoness! Bulb, get in here!



## Fillifax (Jun 26, 2012)

I think we can all agree that both makes some GREAT guitars, at very fair prices! But, which one do you prefer? I know Daemoness gives you some more options off the bat, but Mayones can give you pretty much what you want, too... So, for the sake of a discussion, a similarly specced Mayones and Daemoness, which would you choose, and why?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 26, 2012)

You're comparing a full custom range of guitars to a semi-custom production range. If you're going FULL custom I'd definitely go for Daemoness, but if you're looking for a significantly shorter waiting time you should check mayones out.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 26, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> You're comparing a full custom range of guitars to a semi-custom production range. If you're going FULL custom I'd definitely go for Daemoness, but if you're looking for a significantly shorter waiting time you should check mayones out.



I'm talking more about quality and playability here. I know I can get whatever I want at Daemoness, and a shorter wait at Mayones, but as said, comparing similar specced guitars...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont think you can compare the two really. They will both be able to make you super happy, it just depends on which design you want, which features they both offer that are unique to them, how they look, etc.


----------



## motomoto (Jun 26, 2012)

Daemoness

Just because they're awesome looking and cause Dylan puts his heart and soul for every axe


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jun 26, 2012)

best guess is to play one of each, I know there's a daemoness in Denmark and a mighty fine specimen too, and just get your hands on a mayones and THEN decide.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 26, 2012)

IB-studjent- said:


> best guess is to play one of each, I know there's a daemoness in Denmark and a mighty fine specimen too, and just get your hands on a mayones and THEN decide.



That's a great suggestion. I'm actually asking because I'm looking for a new axe, and I've got the dough for both of them, and both offers the look and specs I'd like in a guitar. Tough choice. Might go with the Mayo because of the significantly shorter waiting period.


----------



## narad (Jun 26, 2012)

Get on the Daemoness waiting list and buy yourself a Mayones, 'cause it's going to be a while.


----------



## xfilth (Jun 26, 2012)

The Daemoness waiting list is currently 12-14 months


----------



## Lon (Jun 26, 2012)

uh bulb oh authority of all that is customguitar, please tell me what i like and what i should play


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 26, 2012)

You would be waiting a long time for a Daemoness. If your looking for a new guitar than Mayones is your best bet since they could get a guitar to you sometime this year or grab something off the for-sale section. 

Playability is up for you to decide. Nobody can tell you what guitar you want because thats up to you to figure out.


----------



## butterschnapps (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd go with a Daemoness, Mayones are nice and all, but a full custom is always more desirable. I too would like to hear reviews from people who own both.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jun 26, 2012)

Waiting time shouldn't be a barrier when buying a guitar unless you're a professional musician with strict schedules. I once messing around with a Mayones while I was waiting for Periphery to come to this meet & greet thingy and it was the best feeling guitar I have ever played but I would personally go with the Daemoness because they have nicer finishes and you really get a guitar that you want/need.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 26, 2012)

(I don't play djent, fyi)

It was just to see what people liked the most  Seems like this forum is full of fanboys for both (and rightly so) so it would be interesting to see if someone had played both, and which they preferred  The reason I called on Bulb is because I KNOW he owns both. Never heard of anyone else who does.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 26, 2012)

I've played both, they are great quality. The Daemoness is going to have more time/work put into it and you can get it customized/personalized to your exact specs. The Mayones you will get a lot quicker and still has tons of options. I'm sure the custom shop for Mayones will spec out anything within reason. 

Like I said try both and decide yourself.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 26, 2012)

Well Bulb uses the Damoness for recording, that says a lot about the quality of them if you look at the list of guitars he uses to record with.


----------



## fps (Jun 26, 2012)

drawnacrol said:


> I've played both, they are great quality. The Daemoness is going to have more time/work put into it and you can get it customized/personalized to your exact specs. The Mayones you will get a lot quicker and still has tons of options. I'm sure the custom shop for Mayones will spec out anything within reason.
> 
> Like I said try both and decide yourself.



Was there a particular difference in the tonal qualities/ neck profiles that made one feel easier to play certain things on?


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand about feeling: if you make a custom guitar in both case, the feeling would be the same?
I personaly prefer largely Mayonnes. I will make me enemis but I almost puke looking at the daemoness website. :/

But in my opinion, the very first point and important thing on making a custom guitar, either full or semi-custom, is to have a neck profile that fit YOUR spec. Because it's about the most important part on the feeling of a guitar, that's the first thing on which you have to play to feel great on a guitar, and I'm quite sure that if you ask mayonnes for a particular neck shape, they'll do it. 

So, after that, it's just a matter of body shape, wood option, localisation, price, time, etc.


----------



## Rook (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm a Mayones owner and I absolutely love this guitar, I've grown very attached to it which is rare for me, I've never owned or evern experienced anything like this.

I'd go Daemoness though, I'd be lying if I said my Mayo was 100% perfect (its bloody close though) and the two Daemoness guitars I've now seen in person have been beyond immaculate.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been a Mayones endorsee and I played a lot of them (6, 7 and 8's). As Fun111 said, Mayones are close to perfection and are really amazing guitars. Even though I loved them, a few (one or two) had some minor aesthetic flaws.

I had the chance to try a Daemoness and loved it, it was really amazing and perfectly made. I'd go that way personnaly, I think it will worth the wait as you'll receive the guitar of your dreams!


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel like once you hit a certain price point with semi-custom guitars, they all have more or less the same build quality and it just comes down to personal preference. I've owned Andersons and Suhrs that were absolutely equal in quality, neither one was objectively better than the other.

A full custom build like a Daemoness is (or at least SHOULD be) on another level.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, really feeling the Daemoness-love! Great advice, guys, thank you


----------



## Rook (Jun 26, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> I feel like once you hit a certain price point with semi-custom guitars, they all have more or less the same build quality and it just comes down to personal preference. I've owned Andersons and Suhrs that were absolutely equal in quality, neither one was objectively better than the other.
> 
> A full custom build like a Daemoness is (or at least SHOULD be) on another level.



I always thought this but it actually isn't the case.

Things like Anderson, Suhr, PRS are all a certain type of guitar and all fit into a similar category, among them yes what you pay doesn't really imply a change in quality beyond a certain point. However we're talking about different operations - smaller builders building a different type of guitar by different methods in other countries, and for a different buyer to boot.

The quality of a Vik, for example, is very different to say Daemoness. Both are very high, but either builder puts an awful lot of themselves in their work and each builder with have their own quirks and strengths. Vik has his crazy carved curves and bindings, the little details, Dylan's stuff seems to be much grander scale, plus his insane inlays. Strandberg would be a different example again, very precise, slightly clinical approach.

Probably a poorly phrased example, but I think you get where I'm going


----------



## HighPotency (Jun 26, 2012)

If you can afford a Daemoness, I don't see why you wouldn't get one. Yes, the waiting period is long, but they are beautiful and functional guitars. Having a custom is a great thing and you'd never have the "Well this (insert brand here) guitar is great, but I would still like a custom guitar."


----------



## Dan Halen (Jun 26, 2012)

Well lets say you chose Daemoness... which one would you get? Personally I'd go for the Atlantean.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say you're probably going to get a Cimmerian right, since your choosing between 2 companies that make Strat style guitars.


----------



## b7string (Jun 26, 2012)

HighPotency said:


> If you can afford a Daemoness, I don't see why you wouldn't get one. Yes, the waiting period is long, but they are beautiful and functional guitars. Having a custom is a great thing and you'd never have the "Well this (insert brand here) guitar is great, but I would still like a custom guitar."



No instead you get "Well this (insert custom guitar name here) sure is great, but I am still just as bad as when I played an Ibanez  " 

Jokes!

But in all seriousness, I'd opt for a custom over production any day. I'm biased, as I have a Daemoness currently being built, but I don't think you'd ever wish you bought the production guitar instead. 

That said, sometimes I wish I just bought a 7321, and played more instead of drooling for hours on the internet over guitars I'll never have lol.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 26, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> I always thought this but it actually isn't the case.
> 
> Things like Anderson, Suhr, PRS are all a certain type of guitar and all fit into a similar category, among them yes what you pay doesn't really imply a change in quality beyond a certain point. However we're talking about different operations - smaller builders building a different type of guitar by different methods in other countries, and for a different buyer to boot.
> 
> ...



Nope, I absolutely agree with you! That's my point- that seems to be the difference between the semi-custom shops and handbuilt one-offs.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't understand where you see a difference between Mayonnes and Daemoness: they all make semi custom. You choose one of THEIR body shape, THEIR headstock shape, etc. It's all semi custom. Just like many other, also, that impose their body shape, headstock shape, etc.
Full custom is, imo, a really full custom. YOU design body shape, You design headstock shape, YOU design everything. And this is the most interesting part of having a custom. making a standard guitars that will just have some woods option or small things like that...






The only difference I see is that Mayonnes a partially automatize production, that's why wait period is shorter (as it has been said).


----------



## trickae (Jun 27, 2012)

besides hype and whatever all the members are going to tell you - try them out yourself. 

I've heard insane amounts of praise for PRS and Les Paul but i'd never buy one after playing a few - nothing wrong with not liking what some may call the holy grail of guitars. 

A custom guitar is a big leap because, yes you get to decide on the specs but you have to have a pretty good idea on what it is you want from the guitar in terms of playability. The wait is always going to be long - but you get to really knuckle down on what you want from a guitar that no production model can give you.

Damoness has some fantanstic guitars but there's a long wait. However you get a full custom. you can choose your top woods, wood combinations, graphics, paint jobs and inlays. 

With mayones its a semi custom, your stuck with the stock shape and neck profile. I tried one mayones and i must admit it was compfy but it did have a thicker neck. Not that there;'s anything wrong with a thick neck - but I spent 15 years with a ibanez super wizard neck, anything beyond a wizard I profile (pre 99) is massive to me. 

See if you can make the effort to try one out. I'm sure there's SS.org members in denmark that tried out both daemoness and mayones.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 27, 2012)

trickae said:


> A custom guitar is a big leap because, yes you get to decide on the specs but you have to have a pretty good idea on what it is you want from the guitar in terms of playability. The wait is always going to be long - but you get to really knuckle down on what you want from a guitar that no production model can give you.


+354545

I've build my Ran because I got the money and wanted one... It was nearly perfect and very cheap (at this time...), but I switch to 7 strings a few months before receive it, so I played it almost... 10 times, max. I don't regret anything, it was (and still is) an awesome guitars, but with a few more thoughts, I would have done a seven string, with other options I didn't know about at this time.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want a true custom, then contact one of the danish luthiers. They can shape and spec the guitar to your exact needs. would it not be nicer to get the neck shaped to the way you play? get the contour of the body to fit your own.

Its tempting to get a guitar with a reputation and a nametag that people know. But a custom should be built to YOU!

JEH Guitars: Guitarbygning til rimelige priser - Home

http://www.librium.dk/

both of these guys lives near you and are very talented.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 27, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> If you want a true custom, then contact one of the danish luthiers. They can shape and spec the guitar to your exact needs. would it not be nicer to get the neck shaped to the way you play? get the contour of the body to fit your own.
> 
> Its tempting to get a guitar with a reputation and a nametag that people know. But a custom should be built to YOU!
> 
> ...



I've visited Librium, but I don't really like his stuff. I've also looked at JEH, but the waiting list is almost as long as Daemoness right now, and I'd just rather get a Daemoness


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 27, 2012)

Donovan makes the guitar how you want it. He got an "aquired" taste himself. But you cant deny his craftmanship!


----------



## just_kosteg (Jun 27, 2012)

I've played Mayones. It was well-made and good guitar overall but it's kinda lacks some mojo in sound to my taste and for that price

I have Daemoness build going to be finished soon, so my descision is obvious. Never played Daemoness before though, but something tells me that it's gonna be unbelievable.


----------



## narad (Jun 27, 2012)

And I used to own a Daemoness and now have a Mayones on order, so my decision is obvious. Except that I have a Daemoness on order too  

But I think all this "full custom" vs "semi-custom" is irrelevant. Unless you're looking to have something hand-painted on your guitar, I think Mayones can oblige. Both can deliver a killer guitar, but I've also seen flaws in both, so it's not like you are guaranteed perfection with one and not the other.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 27, 2012)

motomoto said:


> Daemoness
> 
> Just because they're awesome looking and cause Dylan puts his heart and soul for every axe



Agree'd 100%


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Necromagnon said:


> I don't understand where you see a difference between Mayonnes and Daemoness: they all make semi custom. You choose one of THEIR body shape, THEIR headstock shape, etc. It's all semi custom. Just like many other, also, that impose their body shape, headstock shape, etc.
> Full custom is, imo, a really full custom. YOU design body shape, You design headstock shape, YOU design everything. And this is the most interesting part of having a custom. making a standard guitars that will just have some woods option or small things like that...
> 
> 
> ...



Dylan at Daemoness will absolutely let you design every aspect of the guitar. He and I have talked about it. Body, neck, headstock, woods, etc. He's down to do whatever you ask 99% of the time. Just ask him.


----------



## drenz (Jun 27, 2012)

The whole point of going full custom is to get exactly what you want. If you cannot decide between the two then full custom is not for you and you should go Mayones.



Larrikin666 said:


> Dylan at Daemoness will absolutely let you design every aspect of the guitar. He and I have talked about it. Body, neck, headstock, woods, etc. He's down to do whatever you ask 99% of the time. Just ask him.



Dylan will do nearly everything, but will highly suggest you rethink certain ideas if you haven't thought them through. i.e. Certain wood combinations create neck dive, or an overload of a certain frequency, just to name small things. These are more based on the guitar though and not about him.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

To the OP: Just make sure you ask yourself this first: 

"Do I want to use these luthiers because I genuinely want to and can see no other alternative!?"

And be honest with yourself here. 

I see a LOT of people, especially here, run and buy/GAS over whatever is "in" right now, and don't take this personally but you really seem like one of them from what I've seen you post so far. I mean, you're even asking Bulb himself to answer here!? The sooner you ditch the hero worship and stop listening to aspie metal nerds on the internet, the sooner you'll get to the core of what YOU actually like and what fits YOUR needs the best. 

Granted, this is probably the worst forum of all time if you want to form your own opinion about stuff, since the Internet Metal Nerd herd mentality runs rampant here like no other place. But really, the sooner you cut the "background noise" out of your thinking process, the sooner you'll arrive at something that works for YOU. I've seen how often you sell guitars and buy them and sell them again. Isn't that kind of tiring to deal with?!

Oh, and of course my whole point here is also to recommend local luthiers, or at least taking a decent gander at what else is out there. The good thing about a local luthier is that you have so, so very much more control over what happens. Granted, Daemoness seems to churn out stellar, stellar work like it's the easiest thing ever, but really... Isn't it worth a lot that you can actually be there in person when the neck is being shaped, for instance? That way you can REALLY make it fit. I definitely know, that if I ever decide to get a custom I'm getting a dude who lives nearby, that I know and trust to make it. No way am I letting a stranger build something that's a "for life" thing for me.

EDIT: And not even two minutes after posting this I get an anon blank rep saying "stop posting bullshit like that"... U MAD BRO!? Is the truth really that painful to hear?


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 28, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Is the truth really that painful to hear?



No, it's just that you're so full of shit, dude. What'd you rather have- a guitar that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave or the opportunity to have a NGD thread here at SSO where you get to put _DAEMONESS!!_ in the title!!?? 

We all know the latter is the fantasy 99% of everybody here is touching themselves to at night, so just stop pretending.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> No, it's just that you're so full of shit, dude. What'd you rather have- a guitar that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave or the opportunity to have a NGD thread here at SSO where you get to put _DAEMONESS!!_ in the title!!??
> 
> We all know the latter is the fantasy 99% of everybody here is touching themselves to at night, so just stop pretending.



Ah, yeah, okay. My bad.. Of course everything on the internet is in some way a glorified penis-measuring contest


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Jun 28, 2012)

Loomer said:


> To the OP: Just make sure you ask yourself this first:
> 
> "Do I want to use these luthiers because I genuinely want to and can see no other alternative!?"
> 
> ...



Good post, imo. 
There are a great deal of good luthiers out there. You may be able to re-sell a brand like mayones for better profit - but don't buy a custom if you sell off everything after 3 months of playing. Given the amount of gear you seem to be shifting about, you should have a good idea of what you like. (no disrespect meant about the GAS you suffer from, we all get that).

Of the two - I'd go for daemoness. The man is an artist and seems personally invested in everything he does. He will go over all details with you, cater to your whims within reason. 

The waiting list at JEH is long? Hm...Well, must be something new then. I ordered my custom in january, and it's finished in august this year. I had JEH do it, because (in accordance with what Loomer wrote) I can drop by and feel the neck, check the radius of the top and body before going any further...Also, Jens will do anything you want - short of ripping off brands. 

Sounds like you want the deamoness though - so just get it


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 28, 2012)

Loomer said:


> To the OP: Just make sure you ask yourself this first:
> 
> "Do I want to use these luthiers because I genuinely want to and can see no other alternative!?"


 
The most important question to ask when thinking about a custom. I'd done the saving up, the internet research the finding people who'd got brand XYZ and so on, then when I was deciding features, it turned out I wanted the exact features of the guitars I was already playing. 

Could the build quality be higher? A bit, possibly. Could the playability be higher? No, not really. Does sticking with what you already love save you thousands? Absolutely. Do you care that teh interwebz won't love you? Not at all...

Custom guitars only really come into their own when production guitars don't give you what you want.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

Ikarus: Also, that red 7-string Lasse from your band ordered is sexy as all fuck, even though it has way too much in the way of fancy cosmetics (like paint and stuff like that).. If I'm going custom, I'd get something very much along those lines, or get Donovan from Librium to cook up something crazy.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 28, 2012)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> The most important question to ask when thinking about a custom. I'd done the saving up, the internet research the finding people who'd got brand XYZ and so on, then when I was deciding features, it turned out I wanted the exact features of the guitars I was already playing.
> 
> Could the build quality be higher? A bit, possibly. Could the playability be higher? No, not really. Does sticking with what you already love save you thousands? Absolutely. Do you care that teh interwebz won't love you? Not at all...
> 
> Custom guitars only really come into their own when production guitars don't give you what you want.



You are good and lovely, you have the ability!

Seriously, I will probably never get a custom as long as I have my beat-to-shit old S7420. I just love that goddamned thing.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jun 28, 2012)

Please, stop saying true things like: you're killing luthiery market!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 28, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Ikarus: Also, that red 7-string Lasse from your band ordered is sexy as all fuck, even though it has way too much in the way of fancy cosmetics (like paint and stuff like that).. If I'm going custom, I'd get something very much along those lines, or get Donovan from Librium to cook up something crazy.



I had no idea he had played with Ikarus? All I know is he's a damned fine addition to Spectral Mortuary, and a sexy/friendly beast!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Jun 28, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I had no idea he had played with Ikarus? All I know is he's a damned fine addition to Spectral Mortuary, and a sexy/friendly beast!



He's a good friend of mine (with the red 7 stringer) - and he's done some shows with my band. He's not actually in the band - but does from time to time help us out  

His 7 plays really great. Awesome feel, nice neck, slick fretboard, high build quality. Should've put some other tuners on it, but that's the only flaw I see in it. 

Aaaanyway...sorry for going off topic like that.


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 29, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I see a LOT of people, especially here, run and buy/GAS over whatever is "in" right now, and don't take this personally but you really seem like one of them from what I've seen you post so far. I mean, you're even asking Bulb himself to answer here!? The sooner you ditch the hero worship and stop listening to aspie metal nerds on the internet, the sooner you'll get to the core of what YOU actually like and what fits YOUR needs the best.



Actually, I've been wanting a guitar with these specs for far longer than I've even been on this site. I've already HAD the (almost) perfect guitar for me; but, alas, it was a sevenstringer, a Jaden Rose, and I don't play sevenstrings anymore. I've already mailed Jaden Rose the specs and asked him to make me a new (6-string version), and he declined. Appearently, he's more into his standard models nowadays. The next thing I did was contact JEH, but the price AND the waiting time would be roughly the same as Daemoness and Mayones; and I just seem to like Daemoness/Mayo more.




IkarusOnFire said:


> The waiting list at JEH is long? Hm...Well, must be something new then. I ordered my custom in january, and it's finished in august this year. I had JEH do it, because (in accordance with what Loomer wrote) I can drop by and feel the neck, check the radius of the top and body before going any further...Also, Jens will do anything you want - short of ripping off brands.
> 
> Sounds like you want the deamoness though - so just get it



This. But of course JEH's waiting list is long, he's become extremely well known due to his great reputation; and with cause, I must say. His stuff is really nice, but it's rarely "my taste".




Loomer said:


> Ah, yeah, okay. My bad.. Of course everything on the internet is in some way a glorified penis-measuring contest



Yes. Yes it is.




Pikka Bird said:


> What'd you rather have- a guitar that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave or the opportunity to have a NGD thread here at SSO where you get to put _DAEMONESS!!_ in the title!!??
> 
> We all know the latter is the fantasy 99% of everybody here is touching themselves to at night, so just stop pretending.



You can have a Daemoness that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave. Best of both worlds, mate.


----------



## bob123 (Jun 29, 2012)

My only 2 cents... Theres more then 2 luthiers out there... Plenty that do just as good of work as these two. Comparing one custom shop to another should be about 2 things ->
1) Cost effectiveness of their work
and 
2) Overall reputation from their consumer base.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 29, 2012)

Fillifax said:


> You can have a Daemoness that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave. Best of both worlds, mate.



I know. That wasn't quite my point. Someone had reprimanded Loomer for recommending to go with a semi-local luthier so that you can keep up with the progress in a more hands-on manner and actually make some more exact requests. Try describing you preferred neck profile through the phone and you'll probably run into a few difficulties (unless you can say "I want it to feel exactly like [x brand, y model]", and then hope Dylan has access to said guitar so he can copy it for you, if that's even something he does). I think I'd rather go to the builder personally and have him make templates of my favourite guitar's neck, rather than hope for someone's "D"-shaped neck to be exactly the "D" that I'm used to. 
See, everybody knows (or at least assumes) that Daemoness are extremely well built, that's beyond question, but I don't think you can be quite sure you'll get _exactly_ the feel you're after if you haven't had the chance to actually play a Daemoness (or a few; I'm sure he can make several different profiles) and weed out the little finicky things that will make it entirely yours. _That_ would be the reason to choose a guy you can actually visit in person from time to time rather than someone who's universally trusted, but whose guitars you can't realistically hope to try before you buy.

So in short- I know a Daemoness can be whatever you want it to, but so can some other builder's guitars. My (obvious?) irony was towards the fact that someone would tell Loomer not to recommend that you should look around for potential nearer to yourself.

Personally, I can live with all sorts of neck profiles, so I _could_ probably go with whomever I liked the style of if I were ever in the market for such a thing.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Jun 29, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> I know. That wasn't quite my point. Someone had reprimanded Loomer for recommending to go with a semi-local luthier so that you can keep up with the progress in a more hands-on manner and actually make some more exact requests. Try describing you preferred neck profile through the phone and you'll probably run into a few difficulties (unless you can say "I want it to feel exactly like [x brand, y model]", and then hope Dylan has access to said guitar so he can copy it for you, if that's even something he does). I think I'd rather go to the builder personally and have him make templates of my favourite guitar's neck, rather than hope for someone's "D"-shaped neck to be exactly the "D" that I'm used to.
> See, everybody knows (or at least assumes) that Daemoness are extremely well built, that's beyond question, but I don't think you can be quite sure you'll get _exactly_ the feel you're after if you haven't had the chance to actually play a Daemoness (or a few; I'm sure he can make several different profiles) and weed out the little finicky things that will make it entirely yours. _That_ would be the reason to choose a guy you can actually visit in person from time to time rather than someone who's universally trusted, but whose guitars you can't realistically hope to try before you buy.
> 
> So in short- I know a Daemoness can be whatever you want it to, but so can some other builder's guitars. My (obvious?) irony was towards the fact that someone would tell Loomer not to recommend that you should look around for potential nearer to yourself.
> ...



It was actually me who got punked, bad rep AND hate comments for reccomending other luthiers :S


----------



## Fillifax (Jun 29, 2012)

bob123 said:


> My only 2 cents... Theres more then 2 luthiers out there... Plenty that do just as good of work as these two. Comparing one custom shop to another should be about 2 things ->
> 1) Cost effectiveness of their work
> and
> 2) Overall reputation from their consumer base.



I have been looking at lots of custom shops, Daemoness and Mayones just seems to be the ones who fits those criterias best; as well as being the ones that makes the guitars that gives me GAS 




Pikka Bird said:


> Bla bla, something about local luthiers



Yup, I get the point about local luthiers, it's just that none of the (two) local luthiers really makes stuff that gets me excited.




MadsterOfMurder said:


> It was actually me who got punked, bad rep AND hate comments for reccomending other luthiers :S



What? That ain't nice :/


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 30, 2012)

MadsterOfMurder said:


> It was actually me who got punked, bad rep AND hate comments for reccomending other luthiers :S


Wow, that's harsh. At least Loomer just got a neutral.


----------



## Asrial (Jul 2, 2012)

I declare this thread for officially danish. 

Haven't read the whole thread word for word, but I agree with Pikka. There's so many aspects of marketing going into play here that I'd fill a good 8-page essay. But essentially, it's the mouth-to-mouth at work here at a rather big scale, thanks to this forum, that hypes up the instruments, partially because fanboys raves about design/woodchoice, partially actual artists that comes with an owners perspective.
I suspect some people get butthurt when a potential new Daemoness-induced boner would be denied for an über underground luthiers piece of work. I understand why Madster got neg rep for that post, and dammit, it's even ban-worthy because he tries to dislodge the thread and advertise for two luthiers that has nothing to do with the topic. That said, it should be left with that, he's green (experience-wise with this forum, that is ) and did it out of good intentions I hope.


----------



## narad (Jul 2, 2012)

Asrial said:


> I suspect some people get butthurt when a potential new Daemoness-induced boner would be denied for an über underground luthiers piece of work.



There is a huge degree of fanboism when it comes to luthiers here on this forum. But then, there always was: that's why major companies have signature guitars and endorsements in the first place. And it's a rich-get-richer phenomena - the popular luthiers have also served the most members to step up and chime in with their opinion, and the armchair customers project out just as loudly. There are also a lot of bad luthiers, either in terms of skill or business practice and credibility, so a random referral to a builder of your home country doesn't bear much weight IMO. 

So I agree there's a huge bias on the boards, but I'm just a little confused: why is this surprising? 

It's inherent in any type of community. Go over to thegearpage where you'd get the equivalent of negative rep for suggesting hide glue doesn't make a difference in getting classic burst tone, or head to rig-talk and suggest a hot-rodded marshall is not the be all and end all amp. Those guys used to rag on Engls all day, then the owner starts dealing them, suddenly everyone starts to come around! 

Anyways, as of yesterday I've played both a Daemoness 7 and a Mayones 7, but I find everything I have to say to be entirely useless as advice. Personally I think if I just had to choose between the two examples I've played I'd go with Mayones. It was really a surprisingly good guitar - I just meant to try out a JVM after being a Diezel/Elmwood snob for so long, but wound up almost leaving with the Mayones because I dug it so much. But I suspect that everything I liked about it I could have ordered on a Daemoness, with the exception of that super sleek neck heel. So I mean, this is the pitfall - order a guitar to exactly my specs, and I just happen to like a random guitar off the racks more. I feel like you're digging for some answer like, "Oh, my Daemoness is definitely the more aggressive, brutal of the two, where as the Mayones is more expressive, with an almost vocal quality to the leads." Just buy the one you want man...


----------



## asilayamazing (Jul 8, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> No, it's just that you're so full of shit, dude. What'd you rather have- a guitar that caters to your every need like a chained up sex slave or the opportunity to have a NGD thread here at SSO where you get to put _DAEMONESS!!_ in the title!!??
> 
> We all know the latter is the fantasy 99% of everybody here is touching themselves to at night, so just stop pretending.


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok, I just wanna put out that my personal interest in some of the better known, long wait premium custom builders stems from their reputation. I don't want to give John Smith the Luthier from Small Town who charges very little for an ultimate guitar or whatever my business is because there isn't the reputation there to give me the confidence to want to pay all the money - cheap custom is an oxymoron lets not forget - and potentially end up with something that's not up to it AND has absolutely no resale value whatsoever to boot.

Builders like Daemoness, Mayones, Jackson CS, BRJ and so on all carry substantial resale values. Of course there's a notable depreciation but there is with anything, I'd rather pay £2500 for a guitar that I can guarantee will be what I want, have the customer support that comes with big names (most of them anyway ), and have the reassurance that if something happens that means I need to raise some cash or the guitar just isn't for me at the end of the day I can shift it with some ease and recoup a decent chunk of cash.

I've been offered several super unique guitars from builders you've never heard of and I just can't bring myself to spend 4 figures on something that could be worthless in 2 years. Money isn't everything for guitars, far from, but as a musician I can't just piss money up the wall either. 

I wouldn't want to be confusing fanboyism (though I'm not saying there isn't any) with a desirable product with a good following and a good reputation. 

To add to that, Misha Mansoor, Chris Letchford's, Tosin Abasi and all the other artists who's names pop up on this board ALL have good taste in guitars and only use good, solid products. They're reliable recommendations IMO.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 8, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> To add to that, Misha Mansoor, Chris Letchford's, Tosin Abasi and all the other artists who's names pop up on this board ALL have good taste in guitars and only use good, solid products. They're reliable recommendations IMO.



With all the respect for above mentioned gentlemen, I'm not sure OP has the same taste in guitars than them. Also, their taste is not so predictable or consistent. For example, Misha has already used every single fucking guitar on the planet, so just based on his taste, you can get a Strandberg, Jackson CS, Daemoness, Mayones, Blackmachine, even an RGA121. Tosin is an Ibanez artist, too. BTW, I love Misha's taste, his second Jackson CS (the sparkly one) is very close to what I'd pick on my own if I were to have a custom guitar built, but I think they are irrelevant in this matter.

One of my favorite guitarists is Frank Gambale. He uses a rather nice Carvin which I wouldn't have, because I just love superstrats.

Just stop following idols. Have some own taste. (Don't take it personal, it's not meant for you, just a general thought.)


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll add two things:
1) So tell me why it took me more than 1 year to trade my Ran?
2) So luthier born with their reputation?

i've finished. 

Seriously, I don't wanna troll too much, but if nobody want to give a chance to "small" (it's just regardin their reputation, not their work!!!  ) luthiers around, how would they'll be one day recognaized?
And about my first point, I'm ok, there's a resalable value, but not more or less than any good guitars, no matter where they came from.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 8, 2012)

Fun111 said:


> Ok, I just wanna put out that my personal interest in some of the better known, long wait premium custom builders stems from their reputation. I don't want to give John Smith the Luthier from Small Town who charges very little for an ultimate guitar or whatever my business is because there isn't the reputation there to give me the confidence to want to pay all the money - cheap custom is an oxymoron lets not forget - and potentially end up with something that's not up to it AND has absolutely no resale value whatsoever to boot.
> 
> Builders like Daemoness, Mayones, Jackson CS, BRJ and so on all carry substantial resale values. Of course there's a notable depreciation but there is with anything, I'd rather pay £2500 for a guitar that I can guarantee will be what I want, have the customer support that comes with big names (most of them anyway ), and have the reassurance that if something happens that means I need to raise some cash or the guitar just isn't for me at the end of the day I can shift it with some ease and recoup a decent chunk of cash.
> 
> I've been offered several super unique guitars from builders you've never heard of and I just can't bring myself to spend 4 figures on something that could be worthless in 2 years. Money isn't everything for guitars, far from, but as a musician I can't just piss money up the wall either.


 
That said I remember about 10 years ago when a chap I knew turned up to a local jam in London with this new superslim guitar with half a headstock by some unknown luthier called Dave or Del or Doug or something... I thought about it but wasn't about to risk shelling out £1000 for a guitar by an unknown...


----------



## Rook (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought the same thing about BM just 6 years ago, though I wasn't really taken in by the design at the time anyway, I was in a les Paul phase haha. They cost sub £2k then!

As for Ran, I wouldn't really put them on the same 'reputable builder' shelf as things like Jackson and Mayones who both have international dealerships etc... The other thing with customs will always be that if you get lots of really personal, querky specs nobody's gunna want it whether it's made by Dave the chippy or Grover Jackson/Paul Reed Smith/Orville Gibson themself

As for the artist's taste, what they like us sorta irrelevant, of they're using a guitar and taking it to tour the world likelihood is it isn't cheap garbage whether you like the look/sound of it or not.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 9, 2012)

Woot woot agile custom shop holla!


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ive never played Daemoness so I cant have an opinion. But my Regius 7s by far are runners up for the nicest guitars Ive ever played.

Its the necks and the tone of the Mayones I cant get enough of. I really want to order a set neck Daemoness soon though.

Honestly, the best way to win is to get both. Order the Mayones now and put down the $1000 deposit with Daemoness. In 3 months you will have yourself a Mayones, and 15 months after that you can have the Daemoness.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

Lol classic leonardo solution to GAS.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 9, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lol classic leonardo solution to GAS.



OK, Im assuming OP can afford these guitars. Its a 3 step program 

1. pay $2000 now. That covers deposits for both guitars
2. pay $2000 in 3 months and receive Mayones
3. pay $2000 in 18 months and receive Daemoness

If unable to fulfill step 3 then sell Mayones for $2000 to cover step 3 

If unable to part with Mayones, then simply sell build spot in 18 months. Would be a shame, but not hard to do


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2012)

You should have been a financial planner.


----------



## Loomer (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just glad that my taste in guitars goes pretty much completely against pristine, beautiful custom guitars. 

Just give me a mid-level Ibanez or some shit, let me gut the electronics and put in a War Pig, cover it w. stickers, fuck up the paintjob and beat it to shit and I'm happy


----------



## Rook (Jul 9, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive never played Daemoness so I cant have an opinion. But my Regius 7s by far are runners up for the nicest guitars Ive ever played.
> 
> Its the necks and the tone of the Mayones I cant get enough of. I really want to order a set neck Daemoness soon though.



I completely 100% agree

I'd love a Regius 7, that would be among my ideal 'superstrat'esque 7 strings. That or a CS Jackson.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 11, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I'm just glad that my taste in guitars goes pretty much completely against pristine, beautiful custom guitars.
> 
> Just give me a mid-level Ibanez or some shit, let me gut the electronics and put in a War Pig, cover it w. stickers, fuck up the paintjob and beat it to shit and I'm happy



Well, so be it. It's all about what works for the individual, and who the fuck is anyone to say what you should or should not get? I leave that for God and Satan to fight about. 

My bias is Daemoness, but not because I have one ordered but because they are awesome metal guitars. Yes, Dylan will do whatever you want, he only steers you in the right direction and will retain his brand integrity if need be. IF you want a full on custom METAL guitar, which is what Dylan makes as advertised, then I vote Daemoness. It's definitely a dream guitar for me, and it's worth every second of wait.

Mayones would be good too, a little less custom but still world class in quality. I want one too eventually, just because I do. Ultimately do what works for you/interests you/inspires you the most. Nobody will argue here that either make play or sound poorly, so that's not to worry about.


----------



## EOT (Jul 12, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> OK, Im assuming OP can afford these guitars. Its a 3 step program
> 
> 1. pay $2000 now. That covers deposits for both guitars
> 2. pay $2000 in 3 months and receive Mayones
> ...



This is an awesome plan! But unless you're getting a base model Daemoness without any of his fancy art/inlays/exotic wood, you might need to add another $1000...


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 13, 2012)

EOT said:


> This is an awesome plan! But unless you're getting a base model Daemoness without any of his fancy art/inlays/exotic wood, you might need to add another $1000...




You might be pleasantly surprised at the price point Dylan works at, or was working at last time I spoke with him. It was much lower than 5k US.


----------



## EOT (Jul 13, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> You might be pleasantly surprised at the price point Dylan works at, or was working at last time I spoke with him. It was much lower than 5k US.



I think you may have misread lennardo7's post.


leonardo7 said:


> 1. pay $2000 now. That covers deposits for both guitars



Step 1 covers the deposit for both. Meaning the total cost would end up closer to $3K. I was implying an extra $1K may need to be added to that. Depending on what kind of options you want of course. 

And yes, I'm fully aware of what a Daemoness can cost. Lets just say converting the USD to GBP isn't free


----------



## arkohors (Jul 13, 2012)

I've owned both a Mayones and a Daemoness (Cimmerian), and I still have the the Daemoness. I've gone through 40+ guitars trying to find one that really felt and sounded perfect, and I would say Daemoness guitars fit that description: I actually have another one on order....they're that good.

Mayones makes some really nice guitars, but Dylan's guitars are far superior in my mind.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 13, 2012)

EOT said:


> I think you may have misread lennardo7's post.
> 
> 
> Step 1 covers the deposit for both. Meaning the total cost would end up closer to $3K. I was implying an extra $1K may need to be added to that. Depending on what kind of options you want of course.
> ...



You are correct, conversion is a PITA, but even then I had a pretty tricked out beast ( and I am an odd, non standard fellow) still come in well south 4. So.


----------



## EOT (Jul 13, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> You are correct, conversion is a PITA, but even then I had a pretty tricked out beast ( and I am an odd, non standard fellow) still come in well south 4. So.



I believe you. Mine I thought was going to be well under 4. But then the fees to convert one currency to another, shipping, and customs kinda changed that a bit.

In the end, Dylan makes an awesome guitar. If you've got the funds then go for it.


----------



## Winspear (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah about 3.5k dollars for most as far as I know, but of course customs is a bitch!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2012)

The customs fees to get my OAF in from the US OV A was almost 400 or something retarded like that


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 14, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> The customs fees to get my OAF in from the US OV A was almost 400 or something retarded like that



Dafuq? I thought Australia was bad. If those fees are percentage based you're gonna get raped when it's Vik time.


----------



## Rook (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yes he will indeed, one of the scariest things about having an order with Vik.

Even if I go simple and spend a MEASLY $4k on my Vik, I'm looking at about 25% in import duties and taxes.

Keeps me up and night, seriously. I need to keep the cost of this one down or it won't happen. Not that my slot comes up for another year at least haha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2012)

Well lets just say...he's very _accommodating_


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 27, 2012)

Instead of paying 2700P for a Daemoness or 1800P for a Mayones you could pay 1000P for a siggery and have the same quality(I played with mayones and siggery,same thing).He might be not that popular,but that doesn't make him less talented.+ no waiting list.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 27, 2012)

Johnmar said:


> Instead of paying 2700P for a Daemoness or 1800P for a Mayones you could pay 1000P for a siggery and have the same quality(I played with mayones and siggery,same thing).He might be not that popular,but that doesn't make him less talented.+ no waiting list.



ummm Last I heard siggery had a waiting list.


----------

